# iPad Pro : 32 ou 128 Go ?



## squall23 (30 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir,

je me permet de posté ce petit com pour vous demandé conseil car j'ai un petit dilemme, j'ai un IPAD MINI première génération je voudrai bien passé sur l'ipad pro mini mais je ne c'est pas si je doit le prendre en 32 ou 128 go ?????


----------



## squall23 (13 Juin 2016)

L'utilisation sera plus axé sur la vidéo, photo, musique et le dessin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2016)

squall23 a dit:


> L'utilisation sera plus axé sur la vidéo, photo, musique et le dessin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app



La réponse est dans ta question. Ce genre de fichiers ce n'est pas petit donc tu vas vite manger du stockage, et ce n'est pas upgradable (merci Apple) une fois acheté.


----------



## squall23 (13 Juin 2016)

Ok super je vais prendre le 128 alors merci 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## tristanWX (27 Juin 2016)

oui perso je partirai aussi sur 128go +un forfait iCloud assez conséquent


----------



## Alias (6 Août 2016)

J'ai pris un Pro 9,7" en 128Go et c'est appréciable de ne plus se préoccuper de l'espace restant !


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2016)

J'ai un iPhone 6 avec 128 Go et l'espace restant est toujours préoccupant. Je ne pourrais pas avoir une tablette avec si peu ...


----------

